# Fujifilm 2017 Q3 Financials are Impressive, Lead by the Instax Lineup and Not Mirrorless



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2018)

```
Fujifilm has released their 2017 Q3 financials, and have shown impressive growth in revenue and operating income, there are a few caveats though.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/the-pros-and-cons-of-leaping-to-conclusions">Canon News</a> explains:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>…. when you investigate the details of where and what Fuji is selling and what makes up most of that money in sales, you quickly realize that most of their sales is coming from their wildly profitable and successful Instax lineup and not their mirrorless cameras.  It’s safe to assume then, that it’s unknown where the increase in operating profit is coming from because there’s too much difference in the sales data areas in Fuji’s imaging departments either by instax or electronic imaging.</p>
<p>Also, Year on Year quarterly percentages will be heavily influenced by the Kumamoto earthquake in 2016 – overly inflating year on year growth statistics.  Which is why just about every analysis we did included the earthquake as a contributing factor to some statistical information. <a href="https://www.canonnews.com/the-pros-and-cons-of-leaping-to-conclusions">Read the full article</a></p></blockquote>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

